# FreeBSD does not boot after installing on external hdd



## Givval (Jan 6, 2023)

I trying install FreeBSD to external HDD from memstick. OS successfully installed, but when I tried to boot absolutely nothing happens. Something like computer tries to find another disk to boot system.

In process of installing I choosed Auto(UFS) partition and MBR partition scheme. Nothing works.

I tried to boot with livecd mod and edit in /etc/fstab da1s1a to da0s1a. I found this solution in Internet, but it didn't help me.

Please help me. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2023)

Just use GPT, there's no reason to stick to the old MBR scheme. And how does the system boot? CSM ("traditional" BIOS boot) or UEFI?


----------



## subnetspider (Jan 7, 2023)

Givval said:


> I tried to boot with livecd mod and edit in /etc/fstab da1s1a to da0s1a.


This only helps if your FreeBSD install actually exist on another disk, if it isn't, this will cause problems.


----------



## Criosphinx (Jan 7, 2023)

You need to label the root partition: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/geom/#geom-glabel


----------



## Givval (Jan 7, 2023)

SirDice said:


> Just use GPT, there's no reason to stick to the old MBR scheme. And how does the system boot? CSM ("traditional" BIOS boot) or UEFI?


It is old HP thin client, there is no UEFI. I don't sure, but maybe on old pc better to choose MBR scheme


----------



## Givval (Jan 7, 2023)

subnetspider said:


> This only helps if your FreeBSD install actually exist on another disk, if it isn't, this will cause problems.


Instalation on external drive is successful. I tried to edit this after instalation


----------



## Givval (Jan 7, 2023)

Criosphinx said:


> You need to label the root partition: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/geom/#geom-glabel


Can you please explain me more how to do it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2023)

Givval said:


> I don't sure, but maybe on old pc better to choose MBR scheme


GPT works on 20 year old PCs.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 7, 2023)

On my old HP PC i could only boot on the first disk. So the bios can sometimes impose boot limitations.


----------



## Emrion (Jan 7, 2023)

Legacy BIOS PCs start perfectly on GPT scheme. You just have to set 'BIOS' at FreeBSD installation time.
Dispose of the MBR scheme as there is no reason to do not so. And so many reasons to choose GPT...


----------



## Givval (Jan 7, 2023)

Choosed GPT scheme and install. Now it booting. But I have error 19 while loading


----------



## Givval (Jan 7, 2023)

Finally, all works. To repair error 19 I configured fstab from livecd and all work


----------



## _martin (Jan 7, 2023)

Givval said:


> here is no UEFI. I don't sure, but maybe on old pc better to choose MBR scheme


While EFI standard did introduce GPT it doesn't imply UEFI boot. First sector of GPT disk is pMBR - protected MBR - which can have bootcode as you were used to with MBR styled disk. Simplified if your computer can boot of MBR disk it can do so with GPT too. It's up to OS to recognize this layout then and continue booting.


----------

